# double brakelight mod parts NEW UPDATE 7



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

hi guys and gals

most of you know about the double brakelight mod that WAK has on his site so i thought i would do it, got lots of the clips from work and they are a perfect fit no cutting no heating of the board i just lifted the contact didn't even pop the pin that keeps the board down.

well here are some pics and if anyone wants the clips they are free just pm your addy first 3 gets them and i might be able to get some more just dont know when.

one day you might be able to help me with some info bob


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

ill take some please


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes please


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Cant see where it goes ????????????

JC


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

all gone but when i get some more i will post again

lucky lads this time are

charlie

matt b

triplefan

i will get some more but here is a link to WAKS page who made it all possible through his lateral thinking

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doubleblight ... ights2.htm

sorry but keep watching

bob


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

If you get some more i`ll have some!

I`ll cover any costs! (as i was too slow to get the freebies!)

Thnaks

Daz


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

same here


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks very much Bob you are a gentleman and a scholar  I look forward to returning the favour  and doing a mod that I have fancied for a while but thought I would probably muck up, hopefully this cheeky little solution will prevent me breaking something important.

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont see from Waks guide what contacts need to be made, can someone circle the diagram so easyer to understand?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> I dont see from Waks guide what contacts need to be made, can someone circle the diagram so easyer to understand?


think it's in that hole on the top left of the unit, the clip creates a feed to the other light.

thought you used to be a sparks? :wink:

that is a guess btw, i could be completely wrong!


----------



## kas (May 12, 2008)

I'll take some too if you get any more.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I cant see what he is adding or removing. Yeap was a Sparky now an engineer. I could work it out once Ive opened her up but cant work it out from that pic. Wiring diagram? :roll: :lol:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

posted lads should get them tommorrow

for everyone else that cant read WAKS guide which i thought was very easy i will do a step by step photo guide

i will also post when i get some more

bob


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

walk through even though i thought waks was so easy i'll probally make it worse

this is so easy i took it back out and refitted it for this walk though

here are you clips already the correct size and slit










board before modding with bulb removed










board with contact lifted be careful and i used a very small flat screwdriver, i didnt touch the molding plugs










clip been slid in










clip all the way in










contact pushed back down check for contacts touching inside holder










now do the other side with the other clip
replace bulb , refit board connect wiress, screw light back in

job done smile you have probally just done the most easy mod


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I wouldn't mind some if you get any more

thanks!


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

what does this mod actually do?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

It makes both rear red lights, on each side, illuminate when braking. Have a look at the 'video' at the bottom of this link by Wak. Looks 8) and gives you very bright brakelights with all 4 lights!

http://www.waheedkhan.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm

Saj


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

They arrived today, thanks mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mine too cheers Bob, your generosity is much appreciated and I will get photos done when I have fitted them which hopefully will be this week. 

Charlie


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep, cheers Bob. Mine are here too 

Will be trying this at the weekend. Thanks very much fella. Pics to follow


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

no problem guys glad they beat the postal strike

they really are so easy to fit


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm keeping my inner lights as fog lights but I will revert back to having side lights there too.

I currently have just the outer pair as the side and brake lights, the inner larger ones are the fogs.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] bugger i missed this [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] so mattb is this something else your going to rub my nose in on the 28th?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Are the brake lights and fog lights both operated through their own relays?

If so, in theory I could have x4 side lights, x4 brake lights, x2 fog lights & x2 reverse lights


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll take some of those clips whenever they become available again mate... I'll happily cover the costs too!

Nick


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAMN! Missed this as well.  Can you put me down for some and of course cost covered as and well. Thanks. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> Are the brake lights and fog lights both operated through their own relays?
> 
> If so, in theory I could have x4 side lights, x4 brake lights, x2 fog lights & x2 reverse lights


no your wrong could have x4 side lights, x5 brake lights, x2 fog lights & x 2 reverse lights

SEE WAKS GUIDE MUCH BETTER THAN GUESSING

I myself at the moment have 4 sides 5 brakes 1 reverse and 1 fog but i will have all the above by sat night


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

What are these clips made from ? Im sure i could get hold of something similar ! :wink:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

or 6 brake lights in my case lol


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Medic999 said:


> or 6 brake lights in my case lol


how 6 ? 2 either side = 4 + 1 rear window even in my uni days doing maths a long time ago that = 5

please explain you are cracking me up


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> Medic999 said:
> 
> 
> > or 6 brake lights in my case lol
> ...












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

nice i like


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

likes an LED that man


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

rapid225 said:


> likes an LED that man


no one can say they didnt know i was breaking though LoL


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

lol think that might be planty of warning, unless they like it so much look at it and forget to brake


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

WELL HERE WE GO AGAIN PM'S only for safety

all pevious pm's have been deleted.

some have asked where the parts come from all i can say is they come from a very specialised huge light made for the home not cars costs 100s and are only available to trade and are a special order imported light from japan. yes you can get them from other audis and snap bits off to make them fit. These fit without modification

6 sets up for grabs (6 people can have a set)

please reply with your addy i dont want pm's going back and forward my inbox was bursting, thats why all people that didnt get them have been deleted.

i dont want paid just a thank you will do.

6 sets going now i will post when they have all gone and list there forum names so you can envy, i dont know when i will get more all depends


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Putting email adys up on here is not a good idea unless you mean email adys via PM? :?


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

les said:


> Putting email adys up on here is not a good idea unless you mean email adys via PM? :?


He means pm with your postal addresses not email ones, instead of loads of pms saying please can i have etc etc..


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> WELL HERE WE GO AGAIN PM'S only for safety


kind of gives it away :lol:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

just for the record didnt think i would have to explain it

no details are posted anywhere all i want is the address to post it to

2 sets left


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

i'm surprised it took until 23.37 before all these went, never mind the lucky people are as i found another set

medic 999
les
kato
jnmercury00
blunkybill
keith
lutton

might be a while with posty pat and the cat not working very much but posting today


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bugger me not again [smiley=bigcry.gif] think i'll be using tinfoil at this rate for mine :roll:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry tony but you were on the forum at the time and it did take some hours for them all to go

keep and eye out but def none until at least tuesday as i am off work till then


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Bugger... that will teach me for not being on the forum in the evenings


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I love this forum!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh for goodness sake i want these... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Bugger... that will teach me for not being on the forum in the evenings


Ah surfing in works time eh?


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Where can i get a pair of these little fella's from to buy???


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> Where can i get a pair of these little fella's from to buy???


scrap yard out of a golf... but this chappy is kindly sending em out for free  I kept hitting view my posts and didn't see a post... :? might have left the comp on the TTOC as i did go out trying on the "best man outfit" fo my mates wedding.. so wasn't about last night..


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> GingerjaseTT02 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can i get a pair of these little fella's from to buy???
> ...


that'll teach ya to abandon the forum for one night to go and try suits on!


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All

How do you start, to thank a person with great Generosity.

Well Bobbob. 
I can`t thank you enough. 
Your strike busting, double brakelight mob beat all the odds and arrived on my doorstep today.
It really goes to show, that as one of the TT owners club menbers you are there to help one and all. 
For me, you embody the spirt of the owners club wholly.

So from this Newbie to you.. a very vary big thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine arrived this afternoon. Cheers Bod your a star and we all owe you one mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Top guy. [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

cheers bob got mine today while i got mine out going to do double fog /brake
and reverse light in corner of indecator thanks again.

 keith


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Got mine through today!

can't thank you enough!


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

keith said:


> cheers bob got mine today while i got mine out going to do double fog /brake
> and reverse light in corner of indecator thanks again.
> 
> keith


what mods that you are on about kieth

i have the double brake light double reverse and double fog like this
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm

but what do you mean reverse in corner of indicators?


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

twin fog one in reverse light. where the indecaters are i am going to put the reversing
lights about 2 inches in the the corners do my self and save money. that way i can
use standard lights.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

why dont you just get a eu light?


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

i tried to get one for ages before ricke tinted them thats why i went this way.


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

i got myself some out of a renault clio light cluster, slid straight in. I am yet to find some that didnt fit. I may be able to get hold of quite a few of these


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

i have some coming specially sourced from holland where the lights are made so should be enough but might have to charge a small fee for postage etc as there are so many want them and its cost me nearly £15 now, i didnt think many people wanted them until i offered them on here. there wont be a big profit in it just pennies

hope this helps


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

I will have a set when you get some bob, just let us know how much.

Jas


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

like i said wont be a lot few pounds possibly i'll have to see what the makers charge when they deliver as i had to pull so very big strings to get these as they dont do this normally , lucky my company spends 100's of thousands with them and they like to keep us happy

let you know when, shouldn't be long though


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Definitely want these... let me know when you get it sorted


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Ditto...


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

Me too, would be happy to send a fiver in the post to cover cost's mate.


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

a fiver! I might go dig some out at work tomorrow aswell then, got loads of light clusters


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

got my parts today through the post thank you Bob   , will have to wait till i get some free time though to fit em as my partner has my TT tomorrow..


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm in for a set when you get them also mate


----------



## kato (Apr 19, 2009)

Got mine today as well, thankyou Bob


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

ditto - want sum


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm in for a set when you get them also mate


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

rapid225 said:


> a fiver! I might go dig some out at work tomorrow aswell then, got loads of light clusters


WHY DONT YOU THEN GIVE THE FIRST 12 SETS AWAY FREE


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bobbobb said:


> rapid225 said:
> 
> 
> > a fiver! I might go dig some out at work tomorrow aswell then, got loads of light clusters
> ...


What a very good Idea Bob, i'm sure he will take your idea up :wink:


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> rapid225 said:
> 
> 
> > a fiver! I might go dig some out at work tomorrow aswell then, got loads of light clusters
> ...


because im tight  hence the reason im driving a TT


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

No Probs matey... Just let me know cost/paypal info when the time comes.... surly it'll save me a good few hours pissing about on a scrap yard so deffo worth it.. !!!


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

guess what the company has sent some but this is all i will get, its a favour for me they don't do this it was said.

well good news lads have cost me f**k all. guess what it cost you f**k all same as before pms with address and will be sent out asap but postie on strike again so you might have to wait.

only 15 sets

prority will be made to anyone who will send a quattro badge for the boot, facelift model if it makes a diffrence


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Pm'd ya straight away...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Bob your are a legend [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

I want one?


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

PM'd also. I would have given you some dosh for a set. Very kind guesture! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Hi bobbobb, Any chance of an update on who's been lucky enough to bag a set of your latest brakelight mod kits.

Jas


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

bob PM'd you.....

Jim...........


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

pm'd hope i got in on time


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

only 8 up till now have asked (surprising) so everyone that asked have them


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

bob cant wait for these to come now,

bob your a leg end........  

jim..........


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Really been after a set of these since bob mentioned he could get them, so lucky to bag a set tonight, i was going to play on Forza Motorsport 3 all evening but thought i'd have a look on here, so glad i did.

Jas


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

think i would have had the r8 out on motosport myself not got it yet though ps3 for me though hope its as good


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

All you poor Ps3 owners must be soooooo fed up waiting for Gran Turismo 5, at least i read online that it should be out in UK for September next year :lol: , after making everyone wait that long for the game, it better be the best driving sim ever.
I have a Ps3 also but Forza will do me, it's awesome.

Jas


----------



## kas (May 12, 2008)

PM'd you with my details, hope im in time!


----------



## TestTT (May 9, 2009)

Me to Thanx


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

You have a PM...


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

pm'd ya cheers mate!
:lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

For those who cannot get their hands on a set; it's very easy to make your own.

I got a thin cut-off of thing copper sheet metal from a merchant, attacked it with some tin-snips and shoved them in. The hardest bit was getting on of my light bolts undone.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

all gone now again here are the lucky ones, some got the pm in but forgot to put there address in it so others beat them to it by the time they got back. someone who will remain namless wanted 5 sets cheeky person he got none,, anyway names

T3RBO 
bobski
fictorious
jas 6004
mattshields
jim
kevlo
silver badger
test tt
gnudds
dztt
trevp84
tonyrigbyuk
test tt
dztt

please let me know when you get them as posted today and a thanks might be nice

all others unlucky but if we brake a light i will get some more don't know when that will be though,

At least all the addresses are spread about so won't be to common a mod


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> someone who will remain nameless wanted 5 sets cheeky person he got none


LoL some people have cheek dont they...


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

got yours fitted steve ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That is very cheeky- guess they wanted to sell them on elsewhere - the nerve of some people..... :? really

Charlie


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> got yours fitted steve ?


Not yet mate, got my 2 girls up from Weymouth so spending time with them, but hopefully this weekend, will post photos when done...and thank you once again...


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

got yours fitted charlie ?

will be in touch have a joblot of stuff i want rid of


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Bob

I have not been very well recently, also I am a spazmonger and although I have studied your pics on numerous occasions I am still not 100% on how to do it   I see where you lift the metal bit and then I sort of see where you put it but am a bit nervous and haven't gone ahead yet, you said it was easy so I was a bit embarassed to say I needed help but here I am exposing my idiocy to thousands ;-)

Let me know what you want shot of and hopefully we can do a deal ;-)

Charlie


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh.... a wee spontaneous bit of excitment there for a second. Thanks in advance. Will thankyou a few times bobbobb by the time i get to fit it... :wink:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

charlie tel me when you are going to do them and i'll pm you my number and wait by the phone in case you need a little guidence

but it is so easy if you can change a bulb you can do this. pity i didnt have a camcorder and i could have you tubed it

and yes we could do a deal i am not greedy just tidy

hope this helps bob


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

bobbobb said:


> i am not greedy just tidy


You forgot to add, top bloke and generous too 

And no, mine are not on yet either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Bob - that is very kind of you, I will try and get them on today then - if you pm me your number and a time that would suit you I will have my light units off and ready for action prior to calling you ;-)

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bobbobb said:


> all gone now again here are the lucky ones, some got the pm in but forgot to put there address in it so others beat them to it by the time they got back. someone who will remain namless wanted 5 sets cheeky person he got none,, anyway names
> 
> T3RBO
> bobski
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i'm on the list !!!  can't wait bobbobb cheers alot matey... grins all round


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tony Ive already got mine how about you drive up here (or me to you) and we help one another fit ours when you have them mate?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sure matey... sounds like a plan to me... mine will probably be better for this though... it seems like a bigish job and wouldn't mind a bench to put the light on whilst i'm putting the slip in...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> sure matey... sounds like a plan to me... mine will probably be better for this though... it seems like a bigish job and wouldn't mind a bench to put the light on whilst i'm putting the slip in...


I have a table in to work on :lol: Anyway just let me know. I thought it was a simple mod :?


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

is a simple mod took me 5 mins max each side to complete...   thanks again Bob   

Here is my simple how to do it as I did it..

Remove rear light from vehicle.
Unscrew circuit board off Light housing.









Removed Bulb there are 2 x 2 filliment bulbs in your rears only one is currently being used you need the one that is only being used as a sidelight..well for now anyway.








This is the contact you will need to lift using a flat screwdriver








This is how much you need to raise it by, it is quite tuff so can take the lifting no problem








Starting inserting new clip the side that is forked goes upwards in the panel so feed the thinnest bit into the hole
























now push the clip in place and return the contact i used the back of my screwdriver for some pressure once lined up 








one side completed so you can see the difference








both sides completed









sorry about the quality of photos, but hope it helps as I didnt quite understand how to do it even after reading Waks page so thought i would try to explain simply with a few photos of me doing mine.. the above is the passenger side being done.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

If these come up again, I'd love a set. (1 pair) 

Great mod, and professional parts, my kinda mod.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Steve the additional angles help ;-)

Charlie


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

come on lads its not that hard we are not replacing the crankshaft you know

look at waks double reverse light and double fog light mod thats my next one the relay is the hardest thing to get for this and possibly the eu right hand light.

when you have all done the mod you will wonder what you worried about

if i could post it somewhere i would video it but not a you tube subby

enjoy


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> come on lads its not that hard we are not replacing the crankshaft you know
> 
> look at waks double reverse light and double fog light mod thats my next one the relay is the hardest thing to get for this and possibly the eu right hand light.
> 
> ...


hi bob...any joy on obtaining some more yet please????


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

i have told lots of peeps this privately but here goes

the parts come from a very expensive light for the home we sometimes install them and service them if they need replacing or scrapped i get to keep the contacts, never know when the next one will be. i got in touch with manfacture in holland and they as a personal favour sent me the 15 sets these have all gone, next set will be when we have to do another light might be tues or next year never know.

you can get them form scrap cars you know

hope that helps bob


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

bobbobb said:


> the hardest thing to get for this and possibly the eu right hand light.


The French were falling over themselves to swap lights on last years EnTTente Cordial, probably plenty of opportunity on next years Italian jaunt, if you can wait that long


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> i have told lots of peeps this privately but here goes
> 
> the parts come from a very expensive light for the home we sometimes install them and service them if they need replacing or scrapped i get to keep the contacts, never know when the next one will be. i got in touch with manfacture in holland and they as a personal favour sent me the 15 sets these have all gone, next set will be when we have to do another light might be tues or next year never know.
> 
> ...


maybe your thread should have read 15 pairs only free then???


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> bobbobb said:
> 
> 
> > i have told lots of peeps this privately but here goes
> ...


first i have now sent out at my expence 29 pairs free so not 15 and there will be more when i have a chance to find some. the thread read that because at first i thought there was no demand for them and the thread would just go down the lists until nobody wanted them, its been that popular and peeps have even offered me up to £10 for a set but as i said free i have stuck to it, so peeps trying to be funny cause for the third time they missed out is a bit sickining as well as people trying to get 5 sets etc

if you want some that much go to the scrap yard like others have done, if you want to wait stop trying to be clever and you might get some next time, mind you there are still over 12 people who still want them


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> bobbobb said:
> 
> 
> > i have told lots of peeps this privately but here goes
> ...


I honestly can't believe some people      

Fact 1: Bob is giving away as many as possible FREE when and if he can get them.

Fact 2: 99.9% of people are extremely grateful to Bob as there are not many people out there that do something for free and even at his own expense for the postage. Hat of to you Bob for this. 

Fact 3: Bob has stated he will try to get more when and if he can and still send them out free.

How can you call this guy for what he is doing or even pick faults in his post or title of his subject.. seems to me some people are just impatient, ungrateful, greedy or even just damn rude..

At the end of the day Bob is doing this not out of greed, but out of pure kindness and the guy deserves some credit for it not abuse, im disgusted at the fact some people are behaving like this..


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Medic999 said:


> GingerjaseTT02 said:
> 
> 
> > bobbobb said:
> ...


seem to been taken out of context here a little I think....didn't mean to offend...that why I added the smiley face at the end....Hay Ho ...sorry Bob


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YEEEEEEEAY

Finally just fitted my Bobbalicious double brake light mod ;-) I spent a little while sort of looking at it and then the pics and once I had realised that the bit you pull up pushes back down into the slit on the clip I was off and away.

I felt rather foolish as once you know what to do it take minutes is very easy and also the fact that it increases safety is a bonus. I have the flyeyekit fitted so the additional light emanated when braking is a real plus.

Thanks again Bob

I know the pics aren't great especially as it's not dark but I was too excited to wait 


































Charlie


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

took me a while to suss that too Charlie..  I was at first thinking the new clip went in the other way round then the penny dropped...and bingo only took minutes per side, also found out my N/S rear light only has one screw fastner holding it on instead of 2 the black one is missing, must of been previous owner.. :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one Charlie, I was think along the same lines re the flyeyes


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

les said:


> Nice one Charlie, I was think along the same lines re the flyeyes


yes, quite.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

wasn't hard was it Charlie even for you


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I think it got both me and Charlies Brain matter working for a while until the penny dropped Bob...great mod though. Thank You Sir, I owe ya one


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

0k 999 glad you like it


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> 0k 999 tell me where those wires go in the other thread then they are doing my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Which wires Bob? for what?


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

in the help nearly done thread

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=155271


----------



## Stav (Jan 7, 2007)

Sods law, first time I log in for a while and I miss these, been meaning to try and get some for the last 2 years, well, I guess I'll just have to make my own as we don't have many friendly breakers round my parts.

Just been on the bay of e and bought some 0.3mm copper sheet for £1.69 delivered and will attack it with the old tin snips. Is anybody who was successful in obtaining some able to post up some measurements. Bobbobb was good enough to post up a pic in his first post of the curvature required, so that shouldn't be too hard to replicate, but what I really need is:

Overall Length:
Length of forked piece:
Length of slit:
Width of slit:
Width of forked piece:
Width of contact end:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Not very often you get something for free. Mine arrived and looking forward to getting them on. Thanks again.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

bobbobb,

mines arrived this morning can't thank you enough,you are a star for doing this for fellow TT owners, a BIG thank you.....

Cheers Jim...........


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

bobbobb, Mine too have arrived. Thank you once more, very generous of you.


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Well bobbobb yer a true gentleman. Legend, they arrived today.
Will be fitting them on Sat with my long waiting Double Reverse symetry mod + my new 6000k Xenons...
Can't wait till Sat now.
Cheers again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Gnudds said:


> Well bobbobb yer a true gentleman. Legend, they arrived today.
> Will be fitting them on Sat with my long waiting Double Reverse symetry mod + my new 6000k Xenons...
> Can't wait till Sat now.
> Cheers again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


i'm doing the double reverse light mod myself as we speak from waks site the hardest part for me was figuring where the wire went for the relay to work the fog lights, got it now though


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

bobbobb said:


> Gnudds said:
> 
> 
> > Well bobbobb yer a true gentleman. Legend, they arrived today.
> ...


Where did you get the relay, part No would be handy.
Let me know if its easy to do,I don't do difficult.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm

have a look i think you wont do it, not to hard but not to easy either its the next step up from the brakelight mod. i'm lucky i have a spare set of bulb holders if mine goes pop.

stop early on had to see to the horses before it got to dark

i have the relays but your not getting them for nowt

MAPLINS http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=6436

ME £6 POSTED the reason been i didnt have to pay for the clips but i have to buy these at £5.01


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Been studying it for ages. Hope it's not that bad. Really lookin forward to getting that look I wanted all along on the rear of the car. Got my relay from Maplin, after a lot of Q's to the man himself (Wak).


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

done my brake light mod today and lookin 8) 8) 8) not that diff to do but just gettin started was a mare,now is done anyway.

a Big thanks to bobbobb again for this free mod.

jim............


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mine arrive today... but been fitting a boost gage inbetween the torential rain [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'll hopefully get round to it at weekend... THANKS bobbobb really apreciate it matey [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I owe ya a pint !! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Oops forgot to update the official thread 

Received mine today and will hopefully be fitting them tomorrow if the rain holds off

Once again a MASSIVE thank you to Bob for a fantastic mod and supplying them totally free


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Good news lads

3 sets up for grabs

as normal first 3 that pm me with there address get them


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Phil you are like some sort of drug dealer, with the difference that you give it away and it doesn't get you high ;-) but it certainly is cool.

Charlie


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

cheers charlie

by the way your stuff was posted city link today i'll pm you tracking numbers if you like will be there tommorrow 2 parcels

you would think they were drugs the way people are after them


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

PM'd


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

PM,d cheers Bob. :wink:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

and the lucky guys this time are

Stav
hipflyguy
the stig (martin brundle)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

bobbobb said:


> and the lucky guys this time are
> 
> Stav
> hipflyguy
> the stig (martin brundle)


Hey Bob no names , thought we agreed !!


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry martin i mean michael schu

hope you like them when on but why

do you need brakes?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Its only for when im parking so the silly people behind me know ive stopped. You know how it is BoB . :wink:


----------



## kas (May 12, 2008)

Recieved mine today! Gonna fit these over the weekend hopefully.

A big thanks Bob!!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

been told mines hav arrived, will get thm fitted next week when im off

Cheers Bob [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Received my brakelight mod kit today and i must give two huge thanks to bobbobb, 1: for sorting us lucky ones out with a great mod from a very generous top bloke and 2 :For taping the parts inside the envelope, my envelope arrived with a big hole in the middle with the parts hanging out.

Will hopefully be fitting these on the weekend as well as my new Armrest, BMW seat belt clips and my new dipstick handle from Oldguy.

Many Thanks again bobbobb.

Jas


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Many thanks again Bob,

Go mine today and will be fitting them over the weekend. Weather dependent of course. Fingers crossed.

Thanks again
Bobski


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

dont wait for the weather its only a 20min job,once its done it just looks so good.

jim......


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Quicker than 20mins.... It's an absolute breeze... Open flap... unscrew thumb turn... pull light... unclip light.... undo 2 bolb holder screws... bend metal track bac k... insert little peice of metal (provided by bob) push metal back down... screw bulb holder... plug light it... screw up thumb turn...close flap... next side...

it really is really easy... and results are amazing !! and dazzeling for the guy behind.. :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> and dazzeling for the guy behind.. :lol:


So true! I've done this mod and when at traffic lights, holding the foot brake (as I have DSG) - I feel a bit guilty of blasting the guy behind and illuminating his full interior in a red glow!! 

SUCH a difference 

Saj


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Just done my brakelight mod and it's so easy to fit, it makes the brakelights look awesome, so another massive thanks to bobbobb for the free parts. Also fitted my new Armrest, BMW seat belt clips and my nice new alloy dipstick handle i got from Oldguy. All so easy to do.
Now to start thinking of the next mod??????????

Jas


----------



## Stav (Jan 7, 2007)

Parts received and fitted this morning, a big thank you for the free parts, and what a difference


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

bob ur a top bloke, mine arrived yesterday....bloody postal strike...goin fit em in the mornin cant wait!

Cheers agen if only there were more people like you on the forum, ur generosity is outstanding!

Phil
 another happy tt owner!


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

glad you lads like it and why does nobody believe they are so easy to fit until they try?

hope the peeps waiting for some can hold out until some more are available

could auction a set on here for children in need


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive been too late last 2 times. Any idea roughly when you get more so I can camp out on here? :roll: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> Ive been too late last 2 times. Any idea roughly when you get more so I can camp out on here? :roll: :lol:


That's what I did.... hourly checking during the day and refreshing on here all evening until I got them :lol:

Feel guilty that the rain hasn't stopped long enough for me to fit them


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Got mine today BIG CHEERS BOBBOBB. your a gent .


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

all i can say is that i post when i have them i dont hold on for few days.

i might get some more but only on weekdays and i'm never on till about 7pm so have weekends in peace

hope this helps bob


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

guys! done mine.

went to the local scrappy, he gave me some old light unit from some car and i removed clips then slotted them into my light units...job done.

Im happy with one fog one reverse light thanks.

Poor old Bob, how many times have u been to the post box?

Most clips from most older light units should fit so get to your local scrappy!

S


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

As spencerkoa said...get to the scrapyard chaps.

Did mine today but dint fancy getting covered in crud at the scrappy. I went to my indie, he had a big box full of old light fittings, he just said take what you want, I left him the old bulbs  Now got two spare contacts 

Thanks to Wak and Bob for planting the seed and giving the "knowhow" in idiot proof terminology. I'm chuffed with the result [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

^^^i done mine from a old renault clio cluster and they fitted spot on!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fitted mine today, love it


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Killion said:


> As spencerkoa said...get to the scrapyard chaps.
> 
> Did mine today but dint fancy getting covered in crud at the scrappy. I went to my indie, he had a big box full of old light fittings, he just said take what you want, I left him the old bulbs  Now got two spare contacts
> 
> Thanks to Wak and Bob for planting the seed and giving the "knowhow" in idiot proof terminology. I'm chuffed with the result [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


come on then send the spare set out to someone


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> come on then send the spare set out to someone


Fair comment bob.

As stated I have a spare set of contacts and they will be in the post pronto to the first person to PM me with their postal address [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

a13xbb they will be in the post first thing. Just PM me where you want them sent to mate.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

got an old bakky tin ready for a crack at this tmmoro...cant be that hard to tin snip a set out......forgive me for being thick....i do need to change the buld to a duel filament bulb right??????


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> got an old bakky tin ready for a crack at this tmmoro...cant be that hard to tin snip a set out......forgive me for being thick....i do need to change the buld to a duel filament bulb right??????


The bulbs in mine were dual filament, guessing yours will be too. I had a go at making my own...it really aint worth the trip mate.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> got an old bakky tin ready for a crack at this tmmoro...cant be that hard to tin snip a set out......forgive me for being thick....i do need to change the buld to a duel filament bulb right??????


yes the bulb is already there no need to change anything just put the clip in and hey presto


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

4 sets up for grabs, just got in from work back out at 4.30 am so first 4 with addy pmed will get them.

i'll let the people know who are lucky enough this time


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

marky poo
gadgetboy

few others pmed but no address

2 sets left


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

GingerjaseTT02

and

sickboy


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :lol: :lol: Thanks!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Great I got in, in time thanks Bob   :-*


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

BUGGER!!! You said you were on in evening [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

these were posted last evening if you have a look at the post time


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Done mine today , Swwweeeettttt . Cheers again Bobbobb :wink:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

the stig said:


> Done mine today , Swwweeeettttt . Cheers again Bobbobb :wink:


nice one stig did you find it easy ? (bet your bulbs will last a while)


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> GingerjaseTT02
> 
> and
> 
> sickboy


yippee...no bakky tin mod for me....ta bob....cant wait


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> bobbobb said:
> 
> 
> > GingerjaseTT02
> ...


This is a sweeeeeeeeeeeet free mod.........Thanks again Bobbobb........


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

would you believe it the day i decide do my double break lights n i get a bulb failure light on my dash none other than my brakes, to be honest worked out well only had to remove lights once to replace the bulb and add the clips....looks awesome....a mahoosive improvement, makes one wonder y audi never installed the lights like this originally???

Once agen bob top bloke made many a tt owner happy!

Phil!

:lol: 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

you other boys should get yours tommorrow as posted very early this morning

let me know how you get on

Audi didnt put them in due to some sort of light regulations for uk mots


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobbobb , this has got to be one of the easiest mods ive done after swapping my visor for a night vision one ! 
As for the bulbs i should get a few years out of them :roll: are they white and shiny like the front ones ? :twisted:


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

got mine got mine   ......raining thou :? :? thanks very much Bob....


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes got mine today to  Thanks alot Bob, very kind of you :wink:

Will fit when its dry enough to get the car out of the garage


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Done mine today to cheer myself up after fuel sender fix didn't work!
Cheers Bobbobb they look great, thanks again!


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm....nice...very nice double brake light mod....thanks very much Bob :-* ....so easy too.... 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Just had to say another thank you Bob and revive this thread, just fitted your bits today and looks great

Thanks again top bloke :-* :wink:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

nice to hear nobody had a problem fitting them.

let you boys know if i get some more


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

4 more sets for the first 4 to pm with addy

we must be running out of people by now


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

bobbobb said:


> 4 more sets for the first 4 to pm with addy
> 
> we must be running out of people by now


Yes please PM sent.

Top man.

Jay


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

2 sets left as of now

smarties24

jaytt app

have a set each


----------



## philz (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I too late?


----------



## naushali (Dec 25, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Pm sent but assume I could be too late? Always next time I suppose.. Cheers Stu


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

PM sent! Hopefully i havent missed out!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

BOLOOX MISSED OUT AGAIN!

Just becasuse I am moving house [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

stu ferne

tt 51

got the last 2 this time

might get some more in a week or so

sorry lads next time


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Received my Double brake light mod yesterday  and i even for got to put my name on before the address :roll: :lol:

Hopefully the rain will hold out so i can fit it tomoro 8)

EDIT: Fitted today and it looks alot better! Such a simple mod but it makes a huge difference 

Big thanks to Bob for supplying them. Top Bloke! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

bobbobb said:


> 2 sets left as of now
> 
> smarties24
> 
> ...


Bob,

Thanks again all fitted and looking great.
Drop me a PM with your address, as I have something for you in return.

Thanks Jay


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I just noticed today that the TT's on Forza 3 have the double brakelight mod.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks bobbobb got mine today your a star


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers Bob, again got mine today which was a nice surprise as I lost track of this thread and thought I'd missed out on it....

Very grateful.

Stu


----------



## presland123 (Aug 10, 2006)

Not been on for a while and just seen this.

If you do get any more, any chance you can add me to a list?

Cheers


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

presland123 said:


> Not been on for a while and just seen this.
> 
> If you do get any more, any chance you can add me to a list?
> 
> Cheers


I doubt it mate. To make it fair to everyone, rather than having hundreds of people on here asking to reserve them bob tells us all when he has them available and sends them out to the the first people that pm's him their addresses, that way there can be no complaints or arguments between members, just catch the thread at the right time, i'm one of the lucky ones that did  Hope you manage to catch the next lot, this simple small mod makes a big difference


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

well it been a few weeks but

4 more sets avalible

first 4 pm's with adress to send them to, cant promise for xmas but will be with you soon after

santas running late

bob


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bob just like to say thanks as I fitted mine a couple of weeks ago when I removed the lights to tint them and it makes a big difference especially with the tint on :wink:


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

PMd


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

PM'd too


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pm'd 3


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Pm'd. Hope not 2 l8!


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

all gone now

lucky boys are

steviedTT
ap123ap
timdu
basky

just missed out Thundercat, they went in 40 mins, longer than i thought mind you its a while since i posted.

a thnk you lads when the arrive would be nice


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

actually just found another set

Thundercat they are yours


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

missed it again!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers bobbob, the mod will go well with the tinted rear lights I've just bought off elrao


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

nice one bobbob!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Still doing good "business" on these badboys Phil :lol: , I got one of the first 3 sets of these and only recently have I really seen it in action as my girlfriend has been driving it a bit and it makes such a difference  .

Great mod, ticks all the boxes: free, looks good and improves safety (especially with tinted or flyeeye'd rear lights)

Cheers buddy

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

All 4 times Ive been too late when I log on in morning [smiley=bigcry.gif] . I think I should get a set for effort :wink:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> All 4 times Ive been too late when I log on in morning [smiley=bigcry.gif] . I think I should get a set for effort :wink:


you possibly should for that post but have to be fair m8 and its been a lot more than 4 times to be fair

i will of course post when or if i get some more.

to help these come from a special light for the home (cant buy it from shops) there are 4 sets in each light, when one gets broke i strip these out.

i only post i have these during the week when they come up and its about tea time ish i post if that helps all gone by morning.

bob


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheers bobbob look forward to getting them on. Things like this where someone puts themselves out are very much appriciated.
Tim


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> actually just found another set
> 
> Thundercat they are yours


Great news, thought i'd missed out


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You a sparky by any chance then Bob?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Many thanks Bob, Look forward to getting them on. Merry Christmas to you Mate 8)


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> You a sparky by any chance then Bob?


not really i know a bit but i do manage a few


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot bobbobb, dropped through the door this morning! really appreciated mate!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Same here bobbob, got them today and very much appreciated they are too.

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to a top bloke and your family

Cheers

Steve


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

santas here again

4 more sets first 4 that pm addy gets them as normal

wont get them before xmas though


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Got mine today as well, many thanks.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

bobbobb said:


> santas here again
> 
> 4 more sets first 4 that pm addy gets them as normal
> 
> wont get them before xmas though


over 2 and a half hours and nobody wants any we must have ran out of people


----------



## woodsy (Oct 31, 2009)

PM sent :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

bobbobb said:


> bobbobb said:
> 
> 
> > santas here again
> ...


I have PM'd Bikerz :lol:


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

lucky lads this time are

maxypoop77
philz
luap
bikerz
there will not be anymore until at leat the 6th jan

have a nice xmas and please let me know you got them.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Made my day that! Really I know its sad, but really has!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Bobbobb Just a little thank you for the clips, arrived this morning. Guys like you make this forum what it is, full of really generous and helpful Guys and Dolls . Many thanks Bud and may your glass be filled this Christmas 8) and if not, I'll fill it. Cheers


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It's taken a while I know, but here's a huge thank you Bob, fitted the clips today, so easy, such a good result

Well pleased [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi bobbobb,

Just watched the postie sliding up the drive to put the clips through the letter-box.

Many thanks and a very happy new year to you. I have the lhd clusters in the garage so can go for full symmetry!!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Uncle Wak gave me my additional contacts when I was up at his a few months ago but I only recently got around to fitting them.

Thanks Wak!


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

well it was WAK'S idea in the first place so a BIG thanks to WAK for that and thanks to him i have symmetry!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi bobbobb,

Any idea if/when you will have more of these in???? Like the look of double stop lights!!!!

waiting in anticipation!!!!!!!

Dai


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

i have no idea

even the supplier has no plans to do these seperate anymore i have bought one set for someone but thats all of the stock

but most have them have come from the light we fit in homes so if somemore fail then there could be some more, i just dont know when we get called out to them, most of our guys are doing heating etc at the moment anyway.

not much help i know but i'll let you guys know.

i am also in touch with the supplier a few times a week for other stuff and if he can supply them again at a fee i will get some.

hope this helps bob


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

BIG THANKS!

I have a set at long last, yeahy!


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

might be of some interest to some it seems that the new type of light no longer has these contacts but i can get 10 sets from the supplier at a cost they wont do them free this time SORRY

so i will pass them on at no profit just to cover costs

cost £3.70 a set delivered to me + vat = £4.34 + 64p postage = £ 4.98.75p

so £5 by paypal gift if its not gift then it will have to be £5.50p

get in touch but as normal fist come fist served.

p.s remember i need your addy if you send by gift,


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

PM sent mate, Cheers


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

PM'd

Thanks

James


----------



## thomasl (Oct 17, 2009)

PM'd too.

Thanks!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

PM'd

T ROB T


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Think i understand how to do it now, thanks Phil


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

all posted out even to our dutch friend should get then wed as they go large letter due to been fat

ONLY 2 SETS LEFT


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi
I would love a set for my roadster

Maxpaul


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Got in the post today, thanks Bob....

...Job for the weekend.... 

T ROB T


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

all gone

let u all know if more become available


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Got mine today  Thanks for all your efforts Bob its appreciated 8)


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

mine arrived yesterday, absolute perfect fit! easy job, thanks for sorting it out mate


----------



## nimaaltt (Mar 27, 2008)

yep i got mine ys.day aswell thanks alot it looks so much better im even tempted now to try and get a lefthand drive reverse light...


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah im looking to get the read LHD cluster too. I havent put mine in yet but got mine on wednesday.

thanks,

James


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

oh bugger, [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
dont tell me I missed this again [smiley=gossip.gif]

cheers
stef


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

Just done mine, looks great, took a pic half way to show everyone a before and after pic. This is the easiest mod by far!

thanks for the clips!

James


----------



## rob6165 (Dec 7, 2009)

bobbobb said:


> hi guys and gals
> 
> most of you know about the double brakelight mod that WAK has on his site so i thought i would do it, got lots of the clips from work and they are a perfect fit no cutting no heating of the board i just lifted the contact didn't even pop the pin that keeps the board down.
> 
> ...


If you get any more could I have some please ? 

Cheers.


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

Cheers Bob, fitted mine today took me hours in freeeeezing cold weather. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Well the freeeezing part is true, 20mins start to finish. Tx mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Got a spare set of bobbobb's clips for first to post me name and address.

After receiving them just after Xmas I researched a bit more. Mine is a 180 LHD coupe and had the original light clusters in my garage after having UK spec light clusters fitted. Decided to go full symmetry and that was beyond me so went to see Wak yesterday. Great job, looks the business! So someone is going to be lucky boy/girl!


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

luap said:


> Got a spare set of bobbobb's clips for first to post me name and address.


PM sent mate


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Wow!! how simple was that. just done mine even though its pitch black it has took me 30 mins to do and that was doing one side and fitting it and then testing it, then doing the other side then fitting then testing it.

cheers to all that has made it possible

cheers steve


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Would love some clips if any come available again........  
David

([email protected])


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> luap said:
> 
> 
> > Got a spare set of bobbobb's clips for first to post me name and address.
> ...


Damn, just missed these bad boys!

Would appreciate a couple my way if some come up


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

Good news for peeps that want to do the double break mod, I have three sets maybe four. If anyone wants a set then give me a shout. 1st 3 peeps to pm me gets them.

I may need a couple of quid for posting as i will only send them via recorded del so they dont get lost, as its the end of the month for me but I will see how things go. Just warning you so you dont think i am a tight ass. as i would not usally bother about a couple of quid  .

cheers steve


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news for peeps that want to do the double break mod, I have three sets maybe four. If anyone wants a set then give me a shout. 1st 3 peeps to pm me gets them.
> 
> ...


PM Sent!


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

sent pm a week ago and another today
Hope to be lucky this time
Maxpaul


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

All gone to:

Bigbyson
Wilkie
Kwattro
maxpaul

They will be posted monday with a bit of luck, can you make sure you all pm me your addy's please.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

hey guys anymore of these coming up soon 
be nice to have this mod 
thanks


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Guys

i would love to do this mod also! please let me know if any come available 

[email protected]


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

might have a few sets fri but wait until i post i dont want my inbox flooded

i will delete any pms i get before i post

bob


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

your a star 

where in the north east you from mate? i could poss pick em up


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have just sent 4 sets out FOC and I have another three sets sat on my desk, i put a post up on the below thread and had no takers :? :

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=164696


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> I have just sent 4 sets out FOC and I have another three sets sat on my desk, i put a post up on the below thread and had no takers :? :
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=164696


ME ME ME ME ME   

how much would you want towards the light youve broke matey?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ill have a set off you Steve - pm sent


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes Please Steve............ 

( Steve my address on web site, I will refund postage )


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Soz for the delay I will be sending them to the first 3:

jaqcom
UKRPG
Dance171

If i have not got your addys can you send them to me please.

cheers steve


----------



## haddenharley (Feb 9, 2010)

Even the supplier has no plans to do these seperate anymore i have bought one set for someone but thats all of the stock but most have them have come from the light we fit in homes so if somemore fail then there could be some more, i just dont know when we get called out to them, most of our guys are doing heating etc at the moment anyway. not much help i know but i'll let you guys know. i am also in touch with the supplier a few times a week for other stuff and if he can supply them again at a fee i will get some.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> All gone to:
> 
> Bigbyson
> Wilkie
> ...


Can you let me know that you got them as they have been sent via recorded del, except maxpaul, now i have your PC they have gone this afternoon.


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > All gone to:
> ...


I picked them up from the post office yesterday as i missed the delivery, thanks very much, will be giving it a go today!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

hey guys - im new - nice mod - i live in cyprus so cant really get in on this but can someone tell me from where you can get these (scrapyard) what car which part etc (or if there is a post BUMP  )
can wait to get started on moddin the TT .

see you all around the forum soon


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

Just fitted these in about 10 mins and they work perfectly. Thanks again Steve!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

Just packed them and ready to post tomoz for:

Dance171
UKPRG
jaqcom

Can you let me know that you have got them ok

cheers steve


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

woooohooo look forward to it mate


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

So, after being one of the first to receive the parts to do this mod, I finally got round to doing it yesterday. Cant believe how perfectly those little clips fit.

Big thanks to Bobbobb. Would have took some pics but the car was filthy


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Cheers Steve - Really looking forward to receiving them - great excuse to get the flyeye on at the same time :wink:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

hey guys 
is there anything else i could use to replicate these
what other lights do these clips come out from 
thanks


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

i think they are generally out of most, i took mine out of a clio phase3


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

**wilkie** said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > stevebeechTA said:
> ...


As above - hopefully will get done this weekend.

thanks Steve - PM me paypal addy and I will refund postage for your time


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for sending Steve, guess I should get them tommorrow but can you also pm me address likewise.
Regards David 8)


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

and me mate let me know how much i owe ya


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

They have gone in the post lads this afternoon, via recorded del 1st class so i can ensure you get them. Hope you have fun fitting them, doesn't take long. Dont worry about the posting etc, Its good to see you lot smiling and all happy  Its not as if we are talking mega bucks.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

True legend  im away for work the next couple of days but iwll fit and get some pics up ASAP


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Real Gent............Let you have a go in Tango DSG LOL


----------



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

I fancy this mod, I will be keeping my eyes open :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

OK folks - I have 5 sets of these (genuine from Audi TT lamps).

First 5 of you to reply here first then PM me your name, address and post code will get them free in the post this week.


----------



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

I will have a set please mate. PM SENT


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I will have a set


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

OK guys, they are yours - I'll post all 5 sets out as soon as all 5 have homes.

It shouldn't take too long :wink:


----------



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

Topman


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

I would like to get in on this - it will be one of my first 'mods' i will pay postage  but am in cyprus so dont expect it free - let me know if any come up again o add me to the list


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Aust said:


> I would like to get in on this - it will be one of my first 'mods' i will pay postage  but am in cyprus so dont expect it free - let me know if any come up again o add me to the list


Peter, if you have any breakers yards out there (I don't recall seing any on previous visits) but I'm sure that you must have some. You'll find them in most VW and Audi rear light clusters.

Check out the Mk3 and Mk4 Golf, plenty of those going to the crusher :wink:


----------



## RyanJohnH (Jan 21, 2010)

Me too please chap, PM-ed you


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I set to Ryan.

2 more sets left


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Steve, they are here on my desk.........


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'll take a set too if you still have any


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

1 set to mac and one more set left.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Last set have gone to Super Josh.

That's all I have I'm afraid.

I'll get them posted out to each of you during this week.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Steve - mine arrived today


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

KentishTT said:


> Aust said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to get in on this - it will be one of my first 'mods' i will pay postage  but am in cyprus so dont expect it free - let me know if any come up again o add me to the list
> ...


lovely - i will go and scope it out - i know of only two on the island  hopefully its full of golfs and TTs so i can get loads of parts


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I've not sent out the 5 sets of twin brake light mods yet I'm afraid.

I've been snowed under, had my car in bits too and not been near a post office - plus I do not have the jiffy bags I thought I had :?

I have all the contacts from the donor lamps, all the addresses printed and ready - just need to get sturdy envelopes and get to a post office.

Apologies to those waiting!


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

As most keep an eye on this thread ... if any more come up i will pay postage to cyprus  - i cannot procure any over here !!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a spare set of clips if anyone wants them  ............just pm name and address


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a spare set of clips if anyone wants them  ............just pm name and address


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

pm sent...=]


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

TT DWN UNDER said:


> pm sent...=]


Posted today Shandor........... 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Wonder why you had a spare set :wink:


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Wonder why you had a spare set :wink:


Forever in your debt Elliott,........... :roll:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

right been a while since i had some but

i have 7 sets of these but i have to sell them this time as i have done over 60 sets free at a guess so its

£5 per set delivered paypal gift

pms please

all gone will have some more mon


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

4 set available but have to charge now

sorry lads


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

i am now selling these in the for sale section lads if you need some no limit if someone wants a few sets thats ok now

cheers bob


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

10 more sets for sale now as above been a few weeks since i had them and everyone that was waiting yours have been posted yesterday

get them while you can


----------



## craigb244 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a heads up,

I went to do this today as one of the side lights bulbs had gone so was replacing all 4 bulbs.

went in with the plan of making my own contacts,
So down the garage i went and noticed a old smashed Fiat Cinquecento rear light unit in the bin, I thought what the heck and took it apart to see if i can use the metal stips to make the audi contacts...

Only to find it contains 4 of the contacts the audi needs already installed :-D

pulled them out, lifted(bent it back not unmelt it like the guides)the metal track, dropped the fiat contact in, pressed it down with a pair of pliers (it stuck up about a mm) the bent the track and pushed it into the slot on the contact

PERFECTIO

So yeah these might be easier for people to find at the scrap yards and cheaper.
Imagine they will be the same on the Seicento and most likely other fiats


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

And they fit into your pocket while you're walking round the scrap yard :wink: :roll:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> And they fit into your pocket while you're walking round the scrap yard :wink: :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craigb244 (Nov 29, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> And they fit into your pocket while you're walking round the scrap yard :wink: :roll:


I was going to say that but i got in trouble on the last forum I was on for saying such things!

Personally I thought the idea of scrap yards is what ever can be put in you pocket/down trouser leg/over the fence is free?

But really you can easily remove them... 2 screws remove the unit (lift the hatch and they are on the top... outside the car) then 2 to remove the bulb holder with the contacts. its about 2 inch wide and 6inch long.

screw the lamp back on and the pikies will never know

heres photos of the contacts and them fitted.

They are slightly different but the shape and the way it fits is the same.
Think the reason i had to press them in (not hard) is they are like folded over on top which makes it thicker where the audi ones are not


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally got around to doing the double brakelight mod tonight. Had the clips for over 18 months - got them from luTTon when he sold his TT then promptly lost them "somewhere" in my house! :roll: Found them again this afernoon while looking for something else so thought I would give the mod a go. So easy to do, even for a numpty like me!

So, a very belated thanks to bobbobb for sending luTTon the clips and thanks to luTTon for not getting around to fitting them and passing them on to me


----------



## JOHN B (Jul 25, 2005)

Any chance of a reply to my PM's in reply to your listing of the TT hood and frame
regards
John


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

any clips going? i can paypal funds today!


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

For any one wanting to do this mod and lives close to this E Bay listing http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 1817065458 it ends today


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

managed to source a pair of MK3 golf rear lights so am hoping to have a go at this myself very soon


----------



## JOHN B (Jul 25, 2005)

_*check your messages*_


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

I have 4 pairs of these clips available.


----------



## WestonV6TT (Feb 5, 2015)

EnthusiastOwned said:


> I have 4 pairs of these clips available.


I'd like a pair of these clips if possible, can paypal today...

I can't see a way of PM'ing you, maybe I'm too new here for that forum function to be enabled? How can we sort this out? Thanks!


----------



## Sumner (Jan 11, 2015)

Ive Just bought a mk4 golf bulb holder it has 5 clips ive removed 2 it cost me £12 if anyone wants to go halves £6 ill send you the 3 clips


----------

